# Favour please



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys

I was just wondering if I could ask for a favour. I wanna give the car a wee clean this weekend and I was wondering if I could perhaps borrow somebody's drive to clean my car on for a few hours if it's not too much trouble. I'm happy to provide some beer tokens. It would be very much appreciated. Fife or Edinburgh is deal. Thanks, Ravinder.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I would be about but I'm far too far away.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for they offer. That's very kind. Yeah, a bit too far unfortunately.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Weather isn't playing ball. Just washed mine and a friends then the rain starts before I can get to lsp


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's been horrible through here today. We've had heavy rain, hail, wind, sun and I swear we had a bit of snow too. It's all happening here on the East Coast!


----------

